# Got a Gigging set up!



## xmanpike (Jun 2, 2016)

Got my carry LED underwater light and my gig. Never been before but it sounds like fun! Any advice on areas I might want to target? I have wade boots, rayguards, etc. from wade fishing a few times. 

Any help is greatly appreciated and if anyone has other advice that is welcome too! Thanks guys!


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

try San luis pass or any where in west bay should produce in the summer months


----------

